# Changed Schedule on Kronos



## Calico Tapeworm (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m a new hire. My job offer stated that I was to be a full-time employee. 
I see on Kronos that I’m scheduled next week for 5 days ( 30ish hours), but the following week beginning December 8th initially showed me scheduled for 3 days, now I see that I’m down to 2 days. What’s going on?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Welcome! It’s normal for spot to cut hours.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 27, 2019)

If you’re not a TL or higher whoever told you you’d be full time was lying.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Nov 27, 2019)

For reals! Even going into the holiday season? If they are going to cut “regular” TMs hours, why would they be hiring all these seasonal?
Looks I’d better get promoted right quick!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Wait till January, you may get 4 hours in a week.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Nov 27, 2019)

So accessing the “shift swap “ board would be the way too to get more hours in the meantime?


----------



## xNightStockerx (Nov 27, 2019)

At our store we go by the wall schedule. That's the official one.


----------



## Aae19 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, go by the schedule on the wall at work. Kronos isn't very reliable. Our SD flat out tells new hires not to bother with kronos.


----------

